# Orientation?



## harmss (Oct 16, 2020)

I got hired at target a month ago, HR has yet to call me regarding orientation. I’ve went in to the store and they told me i’d receive a call soon but I never did. When I call HR no one ever answers. Is there any other person I can talk to regarding this? Or what should I do because I feel as though it’s a super long time to wait and the holidays are coming up so I want to be trained before it gets busy.


----------



## caiteaa (Oct 16, 2020)

I’m in the same boat with you regarding HR never answering their calls. I finally got ahold of them though! Try calling between 8-5pm on Mon-Fri. I call around 10:30am. If Guest Services pick up the phone call, ask to check your hiring status. And when’s the best time to call back HR. I don’t really trust when they say to leave my name and phone number because I never get a call back from HR.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 16, 2020)

Sometimes a store takes a while to schedule an orientation because they don’t have hours for it, and phone messages can be passed through so many hands that they get lost, never get to the right person, or are forgotten in the whirlwind of activity that is Spot. Before the pandemic I would say go to your store and ask them again, but at this point if you can’t get through to HR, calling your store to ask when HR  will be available to ask about your orientation sounds like the way to go. Spot is not known for particularly good communication, so unfortunately this is a preview of what life at Target can be like. My store lost a lot of prospects because the time between hiring and orientation was so long that they found other jobs in the meantime. Hope your store is not like that. Good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 16, 2020)

Hours reduce may of cause it too.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 17, 2020)

We’re only getting 17 hours of training each week per TM we hired last year. So we’re basically using those hours to supplement the extra trucks we’re getting. Love how corporate thinks giving us 50 hours more each week per truck will get it pushed too..
So yeah, a lot of orientations will wait u til we have hours for the seasonal staff.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2020)

There is a 90 day probation period.  So they don’t want to hire too soon before the end of the year. This way they can let you go before your 90 days are up make sense.  So any day now you should get that call.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 19, 2020)

Actually, seasonals can be kept for 165 days before they switch over to a regular TM. We can term at any time within that 165 days and since they’re seasonal it doesn’t hurt our turnover.


----------

